
What Closing a Government Radio Station Would Mean for Your Clocks - nyankosensei
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/25/641835302/what-closing-a-government-radio-station-would-mean-for-your-clocks
======
LinuxBender
I have a digital clock that I received from my mom just before she passed. It
uses WWV for time/date sync. It has never drifted off time. If they shut down
those stations, I will have to create my own NTP to shortwave low powered SDR
unlicensed transmitter.

Does anyone already happen to have any code that will use system time to
generate the audio signals and time code that would replicate WWV?

Edit: I think I found two [1] [2]

[1] - [https://github.com/ka9q/WWV](https://github.com/ka9q/WWV)

[2] -
[https://github.com/micooke/wwvb_jjy](https://github.com/micooke/wwvb_jjy)

------
leejoramo
How can we access the risks of turning off WWV? I know it use to be tied into
all sorts of long running industrial, transportation and remote location
applications. And was considered the ultimate fall back because it was so
simple. Many of these uses may be even forgotten.

I remember helping to set up a LAN in the late 1980’s. They had a WWV receiver
with a serial interface to set network’s time. I thought that was super cool.
Not too many years before micro computers need to have their clocks set
manually with every reboot.

